# Longest fixed ride



## apb (10 Dec 2013)

On the weekend i did a 38 mile cycle on my fixed. there was a head wind on the way back but the terrain is quite flat, so not a very hard cycle. This is my longest fixed cycle to date. I'm hoping to do a 70 - 100 mile fixed next summer. I tend to go as fast as i possibly can and I was feeling pretty sore afterwards. I don't wear cycling specific clothing, which would probably help with that.

What's the longest fixed ride you have done?


----------



## Pottsy (10 Dec 2013)

38 miles sounds like an excellent effort looking at that picture of your bike. 

Mine would be something similar in terms of distance.


----------



## HLaB (10 Dec 2013)

IIRC my longest fix ride was in the region of 60+miles but I think it'd be tempting fate to take the Viking (my fixie) further than that.
Just checked 65.6miles back in February, hadn't realised I'd been fixed since then.


----------



## colly (10 Dec 2013)

65 miles. Which was made up of 15 + 35 + 15 .................................. One after the other.............................not days apart........................if you see what I mean.


----------



## 4F (10 Dec 2013)

124 miles earlier this year on the Suffolk swarm sportive. Most of my riding this year has been on my fixed (3661 miles) out of my current yearly total of 4094.


----------



## hoski (10 Dec 2013)

I've done about 67 miles and 14.5 mph rolling average on 69", though I did have a nice sit down in the middle and was wearing my sexiest lycra.

There are some audaxers who have done some horrific numbers of miles fixed.


----------



## jazzkat (10 Dec 2013)

Good effort. I've done a couple of 30milers and did 43 at the weekend on fixed. 
Done a few century rides on gears though.


----------



## oldstrath (10 Dec 2013)

About 60 miles Kingussie - Grantown and back. Last 10 or so on the old back road into the wind were a bit unpleasant, relieved only by cake at Inshriach


----------



## will965 (10 Dec 2013)

1231 miles from Porto to London in September. Well, over 14 days but there were a few individual centuries in there. The Spanish hills on a loaded fixed gear are quite a struggle.


----------



## oldstrath (10 Dec 2013)

will965 said:


> 1231 miles from Porto to London in September. Well, over 14 days but there were a few individual centuries in there. The Spanish hills on a loaded fixed gear are quite a struggle.


Respect!


----------



## edindave (10 Dec 2013)

I've done quite a few metric centuries but haven't got round to a 100-miler. Only because I don't do organised events on the fixed, and I've never planned a 100-miler as a solo ride.


----------



## jazzkat (10 Dec 2013)

will965 said:


> 1231 miles from Porto to London in September. Well, over 14 days but there were a few individual centuries in there. The Spanish hills on a loaded fixed gear are quite a struggle.


Chapeau!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Dec 2013)

Several metric centuries and one imperial so far. The most recent metric century was far, far, harder than the imperial one.


----------



## colly (10 Dec 2013)

oldstrath said:


> Respect!


+1

@will965 What gearing were you on ?


----------



## ColinJ (10 Dec 2013)

0.0 miles horizontally and about 0.002 miles vertically! (I was spinning away on a fixed gear gym bike which had a 25-30 kg flywheel, when I suddenly stopped pedalling ... )


----------



## Archie_tect (10 Dec 2013)

I used to have a little blue and white two-wheeler when I was small which was a fixed gear bike... I rode to Castleford from Rothwell on it when I was 7..- a 13 mile round trip. My mum and dad went ballistic when they found out.


----------



## Archie_tect (10 Dec 2013)

...as in I came back eh... cruel, very cruel.


----------



## colly (10 Dec 2013)

Yes. Sorry.


----------



## will965 (10 Dec 2013)

colly said:


> +1
> 
> @will965 What gearing were you on ?


 61.4" (46 X 20 with 28c tyres) - low but turned out to be pretty ideal for me. I could spin along quite happily on the flat at 17mph and although the mountains were a grind, I made it up all but one climb without swearing and getting off to walk. The downhills, as always, were the worst but I wouldn't want to have sacraficed any gearing at the lower end just to make the decents more comfortable.


----------



## fossyant (10 Dec 2013)

60 ish miles on forum rides. I ride 20-30 miles everyday fixed anyway. Only did 3 longer weekend rides this year due to undercarriage issues and they were geared.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (11 Dec 2013)

I went from Oldham to Morecambe and back with Bromptonfb a couple of years ago,
158 miles all in,I found the last 10 miles a struggle,mentally more than physically,
really needed some food and a break but it was 11pm by then and nowhere was open.
Felt like I was the only cyclist in the country still out on a Sunday in those last few miles.


----------



## dave r (11 Dec 2013)

Earlier on this year 76 miles, Honeybourne and back, 2011 77 miles on a forum ride. 
I recon this could be fun http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/100-mile-fixed-gear-ride-spring-2014.136598/


----------



## crazyrider56 (12 Dec 2013)

will965 said:


> 1231 miles from Porto to London in September. Well, over 14 days but there were a few individual centuries in there. The Spanish hills on a loaded fixed gear are quite a struggle.



Great Effort Man, One word for you - RESPECT


----------



## crazyrider56 (12 Dec 2013)

I may be new to this forum but not new to riding fixed gear bike . Last week got a new fixed gear bike from critical cycles, wanted to try real power, strong frame and parts wanted to get acquainted with my new ride and I got a lot from what was expected. Smooth, comfortable, stylish and really a strong bike to ride. Last week total miles was 73. Feels good


----------



## Davywalnuts (13 Dec 2013)

Hmmm, checking on the cycling log, 161.70miles on my fixed Dolan on a fnrttc to Southwold. Curiously my 5th or 6th longest ride. But the most painful. Track frames and anything over 1mile does not work..


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (13 Dec 2013)

Pennine-Paul said:


> I went from Oldham to Morecambe and back with Bromptonfb a couple of years ago,
> 158 miles all in,I found the last 10 miles a struggle,mentally more than physically,
> really needed some food and a break but it was 11pm by then and nowhere was open.
> Felt like I was the only cyclist in the country still out on a Sunday in those last few miles.


I remember this ride, I'd forgotten that I'd done a 200km before my vomiting ride...so that's 2x200km rides yaaaay.

But kudos to you Paul for being patient...you'd have been home hours earlier if I wasn't such a laggard.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (15 Dec 2013)

Not sure but I'd like to do 100.

I mean to do Sarfend and back which normally adds up to 99 miles but im put off by crappy roads and dodgy tin boxes.


----------



## Fixedwheelnut (31 Dec 2013)

London-Edinburgh-London 1400km in 2005 on 68" fixed
Mersey Roads 24hr TT in 2007 334 miles on 72" fixed
No epic rides since 2007 but a 100 mile TT this year on 86" fixed


----------



## skudupnorth (3 Jan 2014)

Done a few 100 mile + rides on my Boardman with no issues and did the New Years Day ride with Skolly and gang around Manchester which made a nice dent in this years target of 90 miles.


----------



## Venod (8 Jan 2014)

Not me but a good fixed ride.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (8 Jan 2014)

That was interesting.


----------



## iandg (8 Jan 2014)

About 100 miles. Like most clubmen of the 70s, I was riding winter on fixed. I remember doing Stafford to Castleton and back to watch the national hill climb on Winnats Pass in 1977 and a couple of reliability trials - Newcastle (on Lyme) to Llangollen and back, Cannock to Montgomery and back. IIRC I favoured 48x21 gearing which is about 61"


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (30 Jan 2014)

SPAM ALERT!


----------



## Pennine-Paul (30 Jan 2014)

A 7 speed fixed gear with a derailleur yeah right


----------



## HLaB (31 Jan 2014)

Pennine-Paul said:


> A 7 speed fixed gear with a derailleur yeah right


It was broken when he bought it


----------



## alans (31 Jan 2014)

apb said:


> On the weekend i did a 38 mile cycle on my fixed. there was a head
> What's the longest fixed ride you have done?


 
York to Beverley to somewher near to Pocklington*.I know it as *Every*thinghurtsVille

Not a clue how many miles it was.It was soon after I acquired my Langster.

* a place now known to my riding companions;MSeries & Deano; & subsequently others as WVMC (WhiteVanManCorner) because this is where I gave up & accepted a lift back to York from a man driving a white Mercedes sprinter
He actually stopped because he reckoned I looked distressed & in need of assistance as I lay by the side of the road.

Other than that I've done a couple of audax 100km events a couple of 100km+ a bit leisure rides.

I regret selling my Langster & hope to replace it if circumstances improve in the future.
Nothing inproved my fitness so quickly & efficiently as riding fixed


----------



## Pennine-Paul (31 Jan 2014)

HLaB said:


> It was broken when he bought it



What a heap of junk!
Even Tesco's BSO's aren't as bad as that monstrosity


----------

